# Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Trotz einer Vier-Tage-Woche, einer um zwei Redakteure verringerten Mannstärke sowie ein nicht besetztes Layout war natürlich auch diese Woche wieder eine Menge los in der PCGH-Redaktion. Und auch die fleißigen Handwerker gehörten in der vergangenen Arbeitswoche sozusagen nochmal zum Inventar. Zum Glück machten die Herren beim Kabelverlegen jetzt nicht mehr so lautstark auf sich aufmerksam. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Nüsse gegen Trolle? Das geht? Verdammt und ich krieg Kopfschmerzen von (den meisten) Nüssen!


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



> Etwas skeptisch schaut der Spieleonkel hier ja doch drein.



Jetzt plädiere ich für ein Bild auf dem er sehr skeptisch schaut.


----------



## Tech_13 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also wenn  es die richtige Person ist, ist fluchen sogar sehr unterhaltsam. Man denke in diesem Fall mal an SemperVideo bzw. an Sprecher.


----------



## xpSyk (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Der arme Phil muss Turtle Beach usw. Testen...


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Er hat alles gegeben um den Monitor zu verbiegen. 
Bild 2: Dieser Skeptische Blick ist einfach der Hammer. 
Bild 3: Das sind doch keine Reste, Raff hat sicher noch mehr davon, stimmts? 
Bild 4: Mit der 3dfx-Tasse und Kaffee wirst du es schon schaffen.
Bild 5: Das mit den Nüssen muss ich auch mal probieren, jedenfalls kennen wir jetzt sein Geheimnis.
Bild 7: Neeeeiiiiiiiiin jetzt hatte er doch kein Glück.


----------



## XD-User (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Unser Redaktions-Hulk 
Bild 2: "iiihhhh was macht der denn Fotos von mir beim spielen"
Bild 3: In Wahrheit liegt das Raffs extra Rente für später 
Bild 4: "Was man mit diesen Grafikkarten wohl spielen könnte, wenn ich doch nicht arbeiten müsste"
Bild 5: Stephans Nervennahrung für zwischendurch, jetzt bei ihrem Lieblingshändler.
Bild 6: WLP für alle!
Bild 7: Tja, Marcus rettet einfach alles was ihm in die Finger kommt  
Bild 8: Phil ist also das neue Ohrbedecker Modell für 2015, sehr interessant.


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 6 Paar Abdeckplanen in die gänge legen mit wärmeleitpaste beschmieren und dann per bauch oder arschrutscher durch die redaktion reisen ^^


----------



## Amon (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nüsse gegen Trolle? Das geht? Verdammt und ich krieg Kopfschmerzen von (den meisten) Nüssen!



Du Troll.


----------



## dethacc (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 4: Der Grund warum ich nun auf meine neue Grafikkarte warten muss


----------



## stadler5 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Verlost ihr die zuviel gelieferten WLP`s


----------



## BikeRider (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Irgendwie sahen die Grafikkarten früher schöner aus, wie ich empfinde (wie in Bild 3).
Man sah noch was von den Bauteilen auf der Platine und die Lüfter waren klein (und schön).
Wenn ich mir so die heutigen Klötze anschaue, mit ihren mächtigen Kühlern.
 Oder denke ich nur Antiquiert ?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Wynn schrieb:


> Bild 6 Paar Abdeckplanen in die gänge legen mit wärmeleitpaste beschmieren und dann per bauch oder arschrutscher durch die redaktion reisen ^^



  Coole Idee....wäre bei der Menge eine sinnvolle Gebrauchsmöglichkeit.. @ Redaktion: Beim Aufgreifen der Idee sind Bilder / Videos aber Pflicht...


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Irgendwie sahen die Grafikkarten früher schöner aus, wie ich empfinde (wie in Bild 3).
> Man sah noch was von den Bauteilen auf der Platine und die Lüfter waren klein (und schön).
> Wenn ich mir so die heutigen Klötze anschaue, mit ihren mächtigen Kühlern.
> Oder denke ich nur Antiquiert ?


 
Ist wie bei den derzeitigen Autos  Nur noch auf Leistung getrimmt alle sehen gleich stromlienenförmig aus bei den grakas das selbe


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Verlost ihr die zuviel gelieferten WLP`s


 
Wenn man Zahnpasta als WLP benutzen kann gehts vielleicht auch umgekehrt?


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man Zahnpasta als WLP benutzen kann gehts vielleicht auch umgekehrt?


 
Dann bitte ein Review dazu Ich weiss die armen Reds die das ausprobieren würden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



stadler5 schrieb:


> Verlost ihr die zuviel gelieferten WLP`s


 
Nein, die verbrauchen wir 

(im übrigen sind es gar nicht sooo viel mehr. 25 Tuben waren versprochen, 50 hat EKL in den Karton gepackt. Überraschend war aber, dass sie die auch noch fein säuberlich in einen riesen Karton gestapelt haben.)


----------



## BikeRider (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Wynn schrieb:


> Ist wie bei den derzeitigen Autos  Nur noch auf Leistung getrimmt alle sehen gleich stromlienenförmig aus bei den grakas das selbe


 Da hasst du Recht. 
Dieser Vergleich ist mir noch gar nicht gekommen.


----------



## MZ259 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flugkünste per Maus, Raffs Restekiste und Stephans Stressabbau - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Mit seiner 3dfx-Tasse oben auf dem Kartonstapel möchte Raff uns bestimmt sagen, dass Maxwell doch schlecher ist als die Karten damals


----------

